# Interior removal of USA Streamline Cars



## Phil12string (Jan 2, 2008)

Does anyone have the url/link for the procedure for removing USATrains passenger car interiors? I seem to recall that there was a step-by-step procedure listed on the forum in past years.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

I don't know if you meant this one on my site:

*http://www.elmassian.com/trains-mai...isassembly*



Regards, Greg


----------

